# Playalinda



## SEAREAK (Oct 3, 2005)

Fished Lot #1 yesterday morning and started of catching some decent size blues. Later on, I caught seven pomps, however two were shorts. In the mix I also caught six bull whiting and a few small lady fish. The keeper pomps were between sixteen to nineteen inches. The pomps are finally back.


----------



## S.S.Tupperware (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice to know... all i saw caught were blues...


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I will be out this Sat. Happy :fishing:


----------



## SEAREAK (Oct 3, 2005)

Ventured out to lot #1 today and managed to land eight pomps, however, five were shorts. Also caught eight whiting and a few lady fish. I was also spooled out by some unknown monster.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

I was out the other day and got several puny whitings during the in-coming tide until near peak when I got a bite by a big unknown which cut my 50 lbs braid like nothing ( the drag did not work for some reason). Some thing similar happened to me last year as well.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Boys, you probably got into one of those big rays that are haunting the surf right now - or maybe one of the big cobes that was following them.


----------



## SEAREAK (Oct 3, 2005)

Arrived at lot #1 at 7 am and observed a steady stream of fishermen deploying up and down the beach. The undertow was strong whereby 4 oz sputniks were not holding. However, I landed 6 pomps of which 3 were keepers. The largest was 22 ins and the other two were 17 in and 14 in. I also caught 1 keeper sheepshead and 11 large whiting. There were a lot of sharks in the first through which attacked the pomps while they were being landed. I lost some rigs to those toothy critters. Will be trying again early this week provided the winds die down.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Great job. It was totally different story 2 days prior. The wind was strong from the west so the surf was calm. But the water was stained which, together with noon high tide, made fishing unfavorable. People got there earlier got some whitings with occasional few pomps. One guy fished the southest end earlier I believe was the luck one with 3 pomps while most had none including that commercial guy. The bite nearly died down after high tide. I did not do too bad with one 12" pomp at the first cast and 6 whitings plus couple of lady fishes and cats but that was over long hours there. Every one said the bait used made difference but I tried every thing including live shrimp, sand flea, fiddle crab and clam and saw no difference when the bite died down. This time I hooked no mysterous monster but was told by the commercial guy that he had encoutered several times he believed were large sharks.


----------



## SEAREAK (Oct 3, 2005)

Seeing there was a break in the weather on Tuesday, I tied my luck again at lot #1, It was rather slow throughout the morning, however, I caught four pomps of which two were keepers measuring 17 and 14 in., nine and a quarter whitings (three quarter of the whiting was lost to a shark) and two fourteen in. blues which were blackened last night. I again hooked into the toothy monster and fought him for about one minute and saw him leap out of the water. He was a five foot spinner shark. Of course, his sharp teeth cut through my line without much of an effort.


----------



## SEAREAK (Oct 3, 2005)

Tried Lot #1 again today at 8 a.m. Caught 29 whiting (90% were bulls) of which 3 were partially eaten by sharks. Landed 3 pomps, two were 12 and 18 inches whereas the other was a shorty. Lots of anglers were on the beach, however, there was not too many fish landed.


----------



## SEAREAK (Oct 3, 2005)

Ventured out to Lot #1 this morning at 8 a.m. On my first cast I hooked into a pomp, however, a shark had better ideas for his breakfast. He took hook, line, sinker and the pomp. The next six casts landed 4 pomps , 2 at 12in, one at 17in and the other at 18in. and a big lady fish. Thereafter, I caught 6 whiting until a rude hispanic young man elected to start fishing between my two rods. When I appealed to him to utilize better judgement to fish on the open spaces outside of my rods, he swore and threatened me. His wife even went one better by trying to swipe my sand flea rake. I thought it will be in my best interest to pack it in and leave the low life to the beach.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

That sucks. You are a better person than I am. I don't think I could have let it go that easily. Anyway, glad you had some good luck while you had the chance.


----------



## S.S.Tupperware (Nov 17, 2008)

Sounds crazy, at least ya caught something... i would have administered a good ole fashion southern beatdown...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

The next time that happens, you call both the sheriff and FWC, and tell them you were threatened and/or assaulted. There is not much tolerance for people messing with fishermen. (In Florida you have more advocacy from law enforcement than you might think)

Talk of beat downs is ridiculous. I'm still young and virile, but anyone who will pull that sort of a stunt whilst you are minding your own business will kill you. It isn't worth the risk. Although if that is your thought pattern, then the 2 birds, one stone rule applies...


----------

